# Urgent need for fosters



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Please ,if you can apply to foster a fluff,we really need help. Mary at Northcentral has 9 fluffs waiting for fosters at the vet,plus we may be getting a two more adults and 4 puppies, plus checking on one in Indiana...
I will try to pick up the one in Indiana..calling tomorrow.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Fort Wayne, IN | LEONA

Fostering is easy, when you get a sweet little ones like I've had in the past like ,Oliver, Charlie and Tasha and Sadie. Leona , in Fort Wayne..sounds like a doll too.
Daisy is work since she's a puppymill dog but I just love her,hard work and all...

We can't save fluffs without fosters and homes to place them...


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

How do I become a Foster?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

dntdelay said:


> How do I become a Foster?


Since you're in Illinois, you can contact Mary Palmer at Northcentral Maltese Rescue.. call her and fill out an application. for foster.

We need fosters badly, Mary has 9 in a boarding facility in Belle and possibly 6 more coming in, 2 adults and 4 puppies... plus I'm checking on one in Indiana...

FosterApplication

Thanks so much for asking. It's rewarding to help Malts in need, does make you sad to see them go but we're only their guardians for a short time. It's worth it to see them grow and become healthy and confident and to see happy faces of their new adoptive parents...

I'm checking on one tomorrow in Ft.Wayne Indiana,for foster..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - thank you for posting this. There has been a larger than normal intake of fluffs in the past couple of weeks. They are in various stages of receiving health care and being prepared for their foster and fur-ever homes. Those of us who have fostered can tell you what a wonderful experience it is. I'm actually looking forward to retiring in a few years (wow - did I actually type that???) so I can spend more time helping fluffs. 

If anyone is interested and has questions, feel free to PM me as well. Talking with Mary Palmer is the best option, but I know she's overwhelmed right now and might not get back to you right away.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Michelle - thank you for posting this. There has been a larger than normal intake of fluffs in the past couple of weeks. They are in various stages of receiving health care and being prepared for their foster and fur-ever homes. Those of us who have fostered can tell you what a wonderful experience it is. I'm actually looking forward to retiring in a few years (wow - did I actually type that???) so I can spend more time helping fluffs.
> 
> If anyone is interested and has questions, feel free to PM me as well. Talking with Mary Palmer is the best option, but I know she's overwhelmed right now and might not get back to you right away.


Our fosters are getting over whelmed too, some have taken in 3 or even five. I have five now plus working to socialize Daisy and looking to help another from Indiana, since I travel for art shows and I can't afford to board too many...and it's hard to find hotels that will allow five dogs. When I do the dogs charges, $25 per dog, per day end up being more than the room charge for just Al and myself... I've paid $100 for us and $125-$150 for the dogs... so when we do a show, we're looking at $250 plus per night at hotels...with more than half "dog fees". That's just for the five they sometimes allow... with an extra foster I will have to board her at home, if we get a second,we'll have to board two... mainly due to dog limit and Daisy barks..OMG she barks... so I have to think about other guests,too much barking and we'd get thrown out..
This is my livelihood so I can't jeopardize it...

So far,I've gotten lucky the shows have been within two hours drive, but this winter I have two shows in Florida that will have me on the road for three weeks...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Michelle I hope more people step up and become a foster! I agree with you that its very rewarding!!!


----------

